# Effet feuilles sur l'eau des widgets



## superresisrant (8 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour a Toutes et tous
Il y a quelques jours j'ai vu sur le mac d'un amis un effet qui fait penser a des feuilles ou cailloux qui tombent dans l'eau lorsque l'on active un nouveau widget
En rentrant chez moi j'ai essayé cette effet, moi voila sur mon macbook pro, avec mountain lion, et sur mon hackintosh, cette effet ne se fait pas , il est vrai que cela ne sert a rien, mais je trouve cela plutot agréable a regarder, j'ai donc chercher sur google , mais je n'ai rien trouvé, j'ai pas du utiliser les bons mots clé, mais je trouve rien . 
Donc j'aimerai savoir si sur mountain l'effet a été supprimé, ou si celui si est désactiver,et si c'est le cas comment l'activer.
merci d'avance

Dashboard, ça fait partie de Mac OS, c'est pas de la bureautique. Comme l'effet que tu décris n'est pas "d'origine", ton ami doit utiliser un logiciel tiers pour ça, donc on déménage là où tu aurais du poster !


----------



## Ptidd (10 Septembre 2012)

J'ai bien cet effet lorsque j'ajoute un nouveau widget à Dashboard sur MLion .


----------



## Powerdom (11 Septembre 2012)

superresisrant a dit:


> Dashboard, ça fait partie de Mac OS, c'est pas de la bureautique. Comme l'effet que tu décris n'est pas "d'origine", ton ami doit utiliser un logiciel tiers pour ça, donc on déménage là où tu aurais du poster !




Si c'est d'origine. Depuis l'arrivée de Dashboard.


----------

